# Snake Creek Gap (GA) time trial series



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Shout out to Andy Applegate and his stoker for finishing the 34-miler on his Fandango tandem this past weekend in 4 hours and 28min. The race was held in epic conditions with temps below freezing, snow, ice, rain, etc!

Way to go Andy! When we get our Fandango in a couple of months, we hope to see you on the trails!


----------

